# the Favorite or Funny tshirt thread!



## fender66 (Aug 20, 2010)

Anyone have a favorite or funny shirt that you'd like to share. Here are a couple new favorites I found a week ago.


----------



## FishingBuds (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## BassAddict (Aug 20, 2010)

Joe and Lynn bought me this one on there last trip to BPS






Caption says "theres a fine line between fishing and sitting there looking stupid"


----------



## free jonboat (Aug 20, 2010)

my personal favorite


----------



## Jim (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## devilmutt (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## pamountainman (Aug 20, 2010)

The shirt from the movie "The Nerds"......."Who Farted?"


----------



## C.U. Fishin (Aug 20, 2010)

T-shirt I got from the broadway show Avenue Q.

The one I have from Spring Awakening is better but I think I would be banned for language.


----------



## C.U. Fishin (Aug 20, 2010)

favorite t-shirt


----------



## altimas (Aug 23, 2010)

Love this shirt. I wear it all the time... When I was a kid and me and Dad would have Star Wars Marathons I would always say that Stormtroopers were terrible shots.


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 23, 2010)

altimas said:


> I would always say that Stormtroopers were terrible shots.



Not only are they bad shots but they hit there heads a lot too

[youtube]E93qQhzKjIU[/youtube]


----------



## azekologi (Aug 23, 2010)

The shirt reads: *Ninjas and Pirates agree: COWBOYS SUCK*

Most people get it, a few think it's a sports shirt and I don't like the Dallas Cowboys, and the kickers always give me dirty looks. I've yet to wear it into a western bar, but that's because I wouldn't be caught dead in one, and I'd hate to lay out a few kickers just because of a t-shirt.

No offense to any kickers here, but COME ON, ninjas and pirates ARE COOLER!

Want your own, or a number of AWESOME shirts, check out: https://www.threadless.com/

BTW, they have a $10/shirt sale going on until 8/26.


----------



## robert_mark (May 24, 2011)

Hahaha...
Nice Shirt...
But My favorite t-shirt is The Black one with "NOT ALL MENS ARE FOOL, BUT SOME STAYS BACHELOR" on it...
As i m still Bachelor... : :mrgreen: P

Tank Top | Cycling Shorts


----------



## truckhuntfish (May 24, 2011)

just seen one last weekend that i liked. it said Just because you CAN reproduce doesn't mean you SHOULD


----------



## Derek (May 24, 2011)

for extremely funny t-shirts that are def not PC check out T-Shirt hell . com


----------



## one100grand (May 26, 2011)

My favorite is from BPS - "This is my crappie t-shirt"

My wife wears it all the time and people give her the strangest looks...some get it, most don't.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (May 27, 2011)




----------



## nathanielrthomas (May 27, 2011)

Derek said:


> for extremely funny t-shirts that are def not PC check out T-Shirt hell . com


 :LOL2:


----------



## Ictalurus (May 27, 2011)

FishingBuds said:


>



Definitely not missed!


This one is funny:


----------



## lswoody (May 27, 2011)

FishingBuds said:


>


Love it!!!! LOL!!!!!!!


----------

